# Dialerproblem;b*****n.de



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Hi, ich bin neu und habe folgendes Problem.Bei der Suche nach Anregungen für einen Kindergeburtstag rief ich die Seite www.b*****n.de auf.Leider zeigte mir die Startseite nicht an das diese Seite kostenpflichtig ist. Erst nach einer o.k. Eingabe wurde angezeigt das die Benutzung für eine halbe Stunde 29,95e kostet. Habe sofort die Verbindung abgebrochen.Auf meiner Telefonrechnung habe ich den Betrag wiedergefunden und bei der DTAG Widerspruch eingelegt. Die DTAG teilte mir mit das dem Widerspruch nicht stattgegeben werden kann, da der Anbieter, die Intexus GmbH ein registrierter Dialer ist der sich über die Rufnummer 0900 90001113 einwählt.
Frage: Was soll ich weiter tun?? Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Dialer?


_editiert. Bitte NUB beachten_


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Juni 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## [email protected] (1 Juni 2004)

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass der Preis erst nach der Dialereinwahl angezeigt wurde.
Selbst wenn die OK Felder umgangen wurden, wurde der Preis zumindest im Dialer selbst angezeigt.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2004)

Find ich immer wieder bemerkenswert , wie jemand 15 Minuten nachdem die URL 
gelöscht wurde, sofort weiß , um welche Site es sich handeln muß, oder hat das Schreiben
des Zweizeilers solang gedauert....

ww


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Hier gilt in der Sache das zu den Malvorlagen Gesagte, nur dass der FSM diesen Fall in der Rüge nicht erwähnt hat.

B.....de  richtet sich wie Malen an Kinder. Die Widerwärtigkeit bleibt dieselbe.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> www.B....de  richtet sich wie Malen an Kinder. Die Widerwärtigkeit bleibt dieselbe.


das kann gar nicht sein: 


			
				www.B...de   schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Angebot ist nicht geeignet für Personen unter 18 Jahren. ( 29,95€/call aus Deutschland)


So viel zu der Seriosität der Anbieter  :evil: 

tf


----------



## News (1 Juni 2004)

> Dieses Angebot ist nicht geeignet für Personen unter 18 Jahren.


Ach, deshalb wird der Besucher der Seite konsequent geduzt [/Ironie aus]


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

na da guck ma einer wie der preis bei b.....de angezeigt wird.

es geht doch den dialerleuten nur darum, dass der nutzer diese angabe nicht erkennt.

mit allen mitteln wird versucht, den preis - der ja zwangsweise angegeben werden muss - möglichst gut zu verstecken. allein der übergang von nummer zum preis mit nur einer leerstelle ohne komma ist ein indiz dafür, dass der dialerbetreiber bzw. dialerhersteller wohl kaum daran interessiert ist, dass der nutzer diese daten erkennt.

anlage: dialerbild

_warum wurde wohl bei allen vorhergehenden Postings der Domainname  editiert? tf/mod _


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Unser Mitposter von der RegTP könnte diesem Dialer gleich mal auf den Zahn fühlen. Die Schaltflächenleiste ist liebvoll über den Text "im deutschen Festnetz" geschoben. Da lohnt es sich, einmal genauer hinzusehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Mitposter von der RegTP könnte diesem Dialer gleich mal auf den Zahn fühlen. Die Schaltflächenleiste ist liebvoll über den Text "im deutschen Festnetz" geschoben. Da lohnt es sich, einmal genauer hinzusehen.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Macht bei über 3 Millionen Dialern eine Menge Arbeit. Pro Dialer 3 Minuten "genauer hinsehen"  - etwa 17 Jahre Beamtenbesoldung bei 24h "auf den Zahn fühlen". Na dann - wenns mal wieder länger dauert :
h**p://www.snickers.de/bit_bite_products.html

Klopfer


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Es geht halt immer der Reihe nach. Wenn nun erst einmal geprüft werden muss, müssen neue Anträge eben warten.

Die RegTP darf sich die Dialer von den Anbietern vorlegen lassen. Dann geht das mit der Prüfung sogar noch etwas schneller.

Im übrigen ist dann auch die Konformitätserklärung falsch. Die RegTP schaltet gegebenenfalls weitere Behörden und die Staatsanwaltschaft mit ein, siehe

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/17/index.html

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht halt immer der Reihe nach. Wenn nun erst einmal geprüft werden muss, müssen neue Anträge eben warten.
> 
> Die RegTP darf sich die Dialer von den Anbietern vorlegen lassen. Dann geht das mit der Prüfung sogar noch etwas schneller.
> 
> ...



Staatsanwaltschaft bei Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren? Da haben Sie sich aber geirrt Herr Dr. Vill.
Wie lange müssen sich seriöse Dialeranbieter von solchen "Juristen" in diesem Forum noch belehren lassen. Wann wird dieses Forum per EV geschlossen?

Klopfer


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Klopfer



Ist das Klopfer der Hase?   :rotfl:


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird dieses Forum per EV geschlossen?


Nicht in diesem Leben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (1 Juni 2004)

> Staatsanwaltschaft bei Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren? Da haben Sie sich aber geirrt Herr Dr. Vill.



Hmm, komisch. Ich habe diese Behauptung im Beitrag von dvill überhaupt nicht gelesen. Ich las da nur, dass die Reg TP "gegebenenfalls" auch andere Behörden einschalte. Ist schon wieder Trollmond, ähm, Vollmond?


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

TKG § 43c schrieb:
			
		

> *Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde*
> (1) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen.
> Insbesondere kann die Regulierungsbehörde bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen.
> Sie soll ferner im Fall der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann den Rechnungssteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen.
> ...


Ok, ich hatte die Reihenfolge der Nennung vertauscht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## [email protected] (1 Juni 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich immer wieder bemerkenswert , wie jemand 15 Minuten nachdem die URL
> gelöscht wurde, sofort weiß , um welche Site es sich handeln muß, oder hat das Schreiben
> des Zweizeilers solang gedauert....


Er hat doch geschrieben, dass es sich um einen Intexus Dialer handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Staatsanwaltschaft bei Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren? Da haben Sie sich aber geirrt Herr Dr. Vill.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, komisch. Ich habe diese Behauptung im Beitrag von dvill überhaupt nicht gelesen. Ich las da nur, dass die Reg TP "gegebenenfalls" auch andere Behörden einschalte. Ist schon wieder Trollmond, ähm, Vollmond?



Fielmann würde ich sagen:

Herr Vill schrieb:Zitat: Es geht halt immer der Reihe nach. Wenn nun erst einmal geprüft werden muss, müssen neue Anträge eben warten. 

Die RegTP darf sich die Dialer von den Anbietern vorlegen lassen. Dann geht das mit der Prüfung sogar noch etwas schneller. 

Im übrigen ist dann auch die Konformitätserklärung falsch. Die RegTP schaltet gegebenenfalls weitere Behörden und die Staatsanwaltschaft mit ein, siehe. Zitatende

Ordnungswiedrigkeiten werden NICHT von Staatsanwälten ermittelt oder bearbeitet. Nur eine Feststellung: Ein Jura-Examen würde helfen, Herr Vill.

Klopfer


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden NICHT von Staatsanwälten ermittelt oder bearbeitet. Nur eine Feststellung: Ein Jura-Examen würde helfen, Herr Vill.
> Klopfer


Rechtschreibfehler im Zitat berichtigt. DJ 


Ihnen auch. Ordnungswidrigkeiten beipielsweise nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz werden von der StA verfolgt.

Im übrigen hat dvill, das so nicht geschrieben. Die RegTP verfolgt die Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder schaltet die StA ein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ordnungswiedrigkeiten werden NICHT von Staatsanwälten ermittelt oder bearbeitet. Nur eine Feststellung: Ein Jura-Examen würde helfen, Herr Vill.


Ein examinierter Jurist würde auch um die korrekte Orthographie gewisser "Fachbegriffe" wissen. Selbstverständlich könnte er auch eine Aussage darüber treffen, welche Straftatbestände berührt sein könnten.


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2004)

Ich hatte aus dem Kopf das TKG sinngemäß zitiert und habe die genaue Formulierung schon nachgereicht.

Das "gegebenenfalls" heißt, die RegTP entscheidet pflichtgemäß und fallbezogen, was zu tun ist. Ein Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft geht dorthin, Ordnungswidrigkeiten an die zuständige Verwaltungsbehörde.

Für falsche Schlussfolgerungen kann ich nichts.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ordnungswiedrigkeiten werden NICHT von Staatsanwälten ermittelt oder bearbeitet. Nur eine Feststellung: Ein Jura-Examen würde helfen, Herr Vill.Klopfer



Schon mal falsch geparkt, nicht gezahlt und Einspruch gegen den Bußgeldbescheid eingelegt? Nein? Dann haben Sie auch noch keine Erfahrung mit der StA gesammelt :lol:


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Juni 2004)

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es heraus:

Herr Klopfer, dito!


----------



## sherlock70 (2 Juni 2004)

*Echt übel*

Wird jetzt in jedem Thread so ein "Experte" auftauchen, und die rechtmäßigkeit des Forums anzweifeln?

Wirklich Schade...Ich hoffe das hat bald eine Ende.

Sherlock


----------



## Eniac (2 Juni 2004)

> Wie lange müssen sich seriöse Dialeranbieter von solchen "Juristen" in diesem Forum noch belehren lassen.

Wie lange müssen sich unsere Kinder im Internet von der ehrenwerten Gesellschaft noch abzocken lassen?

> Wann wird dieses Forum per EV geschlossen?

Wann werden endlich diese Kinderfallen per EV oder besser noch von Gesetzes wegen geschlossen?

Wie lange wird Klopfer in diesem Board noch herumtrollen?

Fragen über Fragen...

Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Nun blicke doch nicht so böse in die Welt. Wielange darf hier jeder sein Fotos veröffentlichen?

Klopfer


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2004)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wird Klopfer in diesem Board noch herumtrollen?



Don´t feed the Troll


----------

